# BMX number plates??



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone do dye sub BMX or motor cross number plates? If so where can I get blanks from? or, are they custom?
Thanks,
Len


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

auggieboy said:


> Does anyone do dye sub BMX or motor cross number plates? If so where can I get blanks from? or, are they custom?
> Thanks,
> Len


 
We do them - but there is a catch. As you are probably aware there are several size plates for BMX. To keep the cost down you have to have a die made for each size. If I recall the dies cost $125 - $150 each. You also have to decide if you want them to be attached to the bike by velcro or zip ties. You can have them individually cut but your cost per plate doubles. The material currently available is the same material the likes of Conde uses for blank license plates (Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic). Prints incredible BUT you will get some push back due to the weight of the plates. Most BMX riders are very picky about the weight of everything that is attached to the bike. These people will not buy these plates. There is another material that came on the market recently and got pulled off apparently due to lawsuits. It is much thinner and weighs significantly less that is perfect for BMX plates. Even better is the samples we received you can print on both sides of the plates at the same time. It is our understanding that the legal issues are being worked out and the material may be available in the near future. We certainly have our fingers crossed. I will dig back and find the pics of the the plates and you will see how thin this material really is in comparison to the FRP material. I would guess the new thin material would have all sorts of applications we have not thought of yet.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Mark, this is all pretty much what I thought. I know nothing about die cutting so that's a little beyond me right now. Do you by any chance wholesale the blanks?
Are the top secret experimental ones already cut, or are you getting them in stock and cutting them too?
Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

auggieboy said:


> Thanks Mark, this is all pretty much what I thought. I know nothing about die cutting so that's a little beyond me right now. Do you by any chance wholesale the blanks?
> Are the top secret experimental ones already cut, or are you getting them in stock and cutting them too?
> Thanks.


Here are a few samples of custom BMX plates done on standard FRP material. We will have the new material cut for the different sizes of plates.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

How do those hold up outdoors?
I was under the impression that sublimation ink of all varieties had horrible lightfastness when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

They hold up really well as the ink is burned into the material thus scratches do not show up unless really been gouged. Anyone who races and uses number plates only has the plate for a year at best and do not leave their bikes sitting in the sun when not in use. They print better then the decals/laminates that most use. We have also aquired special material that is much thinner then the FRP and allows you to print on both sides at the same time.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Any updates on this? I am still very interested.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

auggieboy said:


> Any updates on this? I am still very interested.


We are now using the much thinner/lighter material with great success. The material is a bit more expensive then the FRP but there really is not an option for this market - a link to some of the first ones we did on the new material - Create Your Own One of a Kind Custom BMX Number Plate :: Riderz Ready Custom BMX Jerseys


----------



## gtordave (May 27, 2010)

Are these blanks available for sale.. I live near a BMX park and see a market for these here..


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I am also very interested in the material you are using.
thanks.


----------

